# Aquariumplants.com Vs. Turface Pro League Grey



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

After weeks and weeks of searching I was able to find one bag of Turface Pro League Grey. But before I order it I want to ask a question. I have narrowed it down to these two. 

Which product would be better to use; Turface Pro League Grey or the AquariumPlants.com Black Diamond?

Not seeing them I know that the AquariumPlants.com Black Diamond is a darker black than the Turface Grey, but by how much?

Also, is one better than the other or are they really just the same thing?

Thanks Guys, I Appreciate It!
Randall


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you don't want the grey Turface, I'll take it!

To answer your question, it is difficult to know how much difference there is between the two products. Like most aquarium retailers, the sellers of Black Diamond will not tell you what it is. The same goes for Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil. This practice drives me crazy.

We do know that Turface is a baked clay product, is very porous, has a high CEC, and releases iron. These are all good things. It does not have many other nutrients, so it needs to be used in conjunction with MTS, root fertilizers, or water column fertilization. Because Turface is sold for use on sports field turf grass, the manufacturer is forced to disclose these characterisitcs, and in fact proudly provides the information as a marketing strategy.

Not so in the aquarium trade! Real information on these products remains shrouded in secrecy and ignorance. Most of us guess that Black Diamond and Schultz are very similar to Turface, but we don't know for certain.

I would get the Turface. It is less expensive, many people have used it successfully in planted aquaria, and the manufacturer tells us what is in it. Surely the truth is worth something.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

MTS is (mineralized top soil) right? If so, I dont want to go that route. 
Will the fertilizer tabs and water fertilizers be ok to use with the Turface w/o the MTS?

Thank You!
Randall

P.S. If I dont get the Turface I'll let you know and you can have it since you were the first to post on here and if I'm not mistaken (w/o looking on the other posts right now) you've answered some of my questions on other topics


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Randall, I am a soil substrate fan and have only used Turface with mineralized topsoil (MTS). But others use it with root tabs and/or water column fertilization with good success.

Thanks for the offer of the elusive gray Turface, but I have a funny feeling you will want to use it, LOL. It is a very dark charcoal gray when wet.

--Michael


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I went with the Turface Grey. I just picked it up today and I am excited to get this going. 
It looks pretty dusty, should I rinse this stuff or just put it in as is?

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Rinse it.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool, will do 

Thanks!


----------

